
Ask HN: I'm not influencer, how to lunch product that will get a traction? - peeyek
For example, it will be easy to lunch product for nodejs developer and get a traction if you are node core maintainer.<p>But, how about non-influencer or non-leader in the market?
======
PaulHoule
That just reminds me, after working on product and talking to customers this
morning I am hungry...

